# Pregnant female, Question.



## MaddysMama (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi, 
My female is due to give birth any day now, and today i caught my male trying to mate with her, Does anyone know if a pregnant female gives off some kind of hormone right before birth, similar to those given off in heat that would make him want to mate her
He was neutered three weeks ago so i guess his hormones are still a bit off. (He is the father) This is the only time he has tried to do this since she got pregnant.

i have seperated them both now as he was just getting a bit too amourous with her. and she is resting.

thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

> Does anyone know if a pregnant female gives off some kind of hormone right before birth, similar to those given off in heat that would make him want to mate her


I had the same experience when I was breeding. The discharge from the female before she gives birth seems to attract the male. Your male's hormones have not yet settled down. You're absolutely right to separate them.


----------



## lunatora (Apr 7, 2005)

MaddysMama said:


> Hi,
> My female is due to give birth any day now, and today i caught my male trying to mate with her, Does anyone know if a pregnant female gives off some kind of hormone right before birth, similar to those given off in heat that would make him want to mate her
> He was neutered three weeks ago so i guess his hormones are still a bit off. (He is the father) This is the only time he has tried to do this since she got pregnant.
> 
> ...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

He's probably still fertile too -- I've heard of males still being able to "become daddies" six weeks after being neutered. Keep them separated and then make an appointment to get her spayed as soon as your vet says she'll be ready. Good luck!


----------



## MaddysMama (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your replys, 
As i said in my original post i had them seperated straight away. 
I kept them seperated until she had her babies on 5th April, Kitties are now five days old.

She has a room to herself and daddy only goes in on supervised visits!! I was kind of worried how he might react to the babies as he is very boistrous, But so far all is well. 

I did not realise that a male cat can stil be fertile for up to six weeks after neutering. My vet told me 2-4 weeks Max. (all the more reason to keep them seperated) So thanks for that!!!!  

I am definitly getting her spayed as soon as babies are rehomed as we certainly do not want anymore kitties.


----------

